# Wayne Static Dies at 48



## Insightibanez (Nov 1, 2014)

Just saw the announcement on Facebook, If this is true my condolences to his friends and family.


Thank You Wayne for all the great music and excellent shows, RIP

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC0QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blabbermouth.net%2Fnews%2Fstatic-x-frontman-wayne-static-dead-at-48%2F&ei=YaNVVPbkAsn9iAKU3YCoBQ&usg=AFQjCNE9UoWUvwVzByZ38m9T1TkHOFgJgg&sig2=ky2DCmlxy1_8vwoyjhu9Zg


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1aqJH2ZhIoHPXNM0g&sig2=0A7qadZE1f1dH2yXSnLBWg


----------



## Korbain (Nov 1, 2014)

just made a thread about it too haha get that shit merged for sure 

....ing sucks. Used to listen to them a fair bit back in the day


----------



## Insightibanez (Nov 1, 2014)

Korbain said:


> just made a thread about it too haha get that shit merged for sure
> 
> ....ing sucks. Used to listen to them a fair bit back in the day




Yeah, saw them three times in support of the Wisconsin death trip album, full on energy show!!!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 1, 2014)

RIP. 

That hair, man. Gonna miss it.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 1, 2014)

RIP. But unless it's suicide, I wish these guys who OD on drugs would get it together. Such a loss.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 1, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 2, 2014)

One of the bands that drove me towards heavier music in my tween years. Sad news, for sure.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2014)

This is what marginalized success gets you.

A grave.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw him recently at NAMM, RIP


----------



## jwade (Nov 2, 2014)

Whether it was drugs or not, it's a shame, and a bummer.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 2, 2014)

As someone who is a big fan of industrial music, this news makes me really sad. Even more so since I've never gotten a chance to see Static-X, let alone meet the man himself


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 2, 2014)

Damn man. I saw them at Ozzfest 2000 and it was one of the most memorable shows of my life.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 2, 2014)

That's a shame, man. I kinda lost interest in Static-X the last couple albums but Death Trip, Machine, and Start A War were a regular part of my playlist when I was younger. 

I always really respected him as a guitar player too for doing something different with the instrument. His guitar parts are really like a stabby trance synth, and his tone was badass. 

I'll greatly miss evil disco and that legendary lightbulb-socket induced hairdo. Rest peacefully, dude.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know if I ever would have found the heavier side of music without Static X. They weren't a favorite of mine recently or anything, but I always had some respect for him for being a gateway metalhead. 

RIP Wayne


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got a couple of friends who were way into his music and got to meet him a few times.

These types of things always suck to hear


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 2, 2014)

Cue the Dean jokes...


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 2, 2014)

RIP Wayne! Too young, so sad.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 2, 2014)

Static-X songs were some of the first I learned on guitar when I was starting out, and was definitely a huge influence on getting me to become a tighter guitarist. I got to see them in 2005 on the "Start a War" tour, definitely one of the best shows I've ever seen. Thank you, Mr. Static, for the music and memories. R.I.P.


----------



## gorthul (Nov 2, 2014)

Didn't see that coming. R.I.P.


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 2, 2014)

The man could write and put on an awesome show! Was hoping to see him again soon, just glad I have gotten to see him twice before now...


----------



## Joose (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the memories, Wayne; a huge influence early on for me. 

RIP


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Sad news, it sounds like his problem was well known to his friends. Of course, we may find out yet that he stretched his neck rather than died of an OD, but it certainly sounds like he had his problems.

I was never a huge Static-X fan, but it certainly doesn't seem to have been easy for Wayne since one of his band members turned out to be a nonce. RIP, may your hair be ever spiky in heaven.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Nov 2, 2014)

thats way too young to die. shame really.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 2, 2014)

Rather like Slipknot and Kittie, Static-X were tagged as Nu-metal but always had elements of thrash/death within their sound imo Machine is one of the best albums of that specific era and pretty much destroyed all cliches about the difficult second album.

Just found a recent picture of him with Meegs (Coal Chamber) and man he looks rough, more like Vinnie Paul dressed up as Wayne Static Instagram


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 2, 2014)

Copying and pasting my status from Facebook.

Just woke up this morning to the news of Wayne Static's passing. I'm genuinely shocked.

Static-X has been gone for awhile, but the band really played a large role in the 90s and early 2000s with their music. The classic lineup of Wayne, Koichi Fukuda, Tony Campos, and Nick Oshiro released some killer albums and put on some great shows. For me personally, Static-X helped me transition into heavier music as a kid. Also, as an industrial metal and electro-metal musician, Static-X was kind of a "cornerstone" for the sound and I always looked up to the band. I still look up to Koichi Fukuda's style of guitar leads to this day.

Wayne had a rocky road filled with many ups and downs including his well-documented drug usage before he finally "got clean" and released his solo album "Pighammer". If he died as a result of an overdose due to relapse, then this really ought to throw some things into perspective. (Come on, guys, we all know that drugs are bad for you.) It's exactly what Dino Cazares said: "It sucks to lose a friend to something that you wish you could've helped him for."

It feels a little weird sitting here and reading all the famous musicians offering their condolences here on social media. Shoot, I just saw Tony Campos two weeks ago with Soulfly. And I remember talking to Tony about Static-X and such last year around this time when he sat next to me and we had pizza after a show.

I was looking forward to seeing Wayne (even talking to him) on his upcoming tour that was supposed to have a stop here in my city, but that obviously isn't happening. (And for the next 24 hours everyone on Facebook is now going to pretend to like Static-X all of a sudden in light of this event...)

The acceptance of loosing such a well-known character in the metal world is a hit right in the feels. R.I.P. - Wayne Richard Wells.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 2, 2014)

Bummer. Static X was one of those bands I listened to in my youth. It's always a shame when someone dies, but I suppose not all that surprising. Mofos need to lay off the drugs, if that is in fact what killed him.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 2, 2014)

Damn shame. Start a War was my jam for a while a few years ago. Skinnyman will be stuck in my head for a few days now probably. Such a damn catchy song. 

Sad to see him go. RIP


----------



## Ivars V (Nov 2, 2014)

Damn. Saw this on my facebook timeline this morning. Didn't really like his solo stuff, but old Static-X was great. Anyway, it's not about my tastes. Gotta pay some respect to him and blast some of his music today. RIP Wayne!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2014)

I remember when I first started hanging out with the kids down the street with my older brother, the older of the two kids was into bands like Slipknot, Slayer, Powerman 5000, and Static-X. I had never heard this type of music in my life. I remember the first time I heard the song "Push It", and just remember thinking "Holy shit! What is this noise?!". I never really got into them much later down the road, and honestly haven't listened to a Static-X album in I don't know how many years. But they were a band that was there in the beginning, and helped me transition into metal and hardcore early on. Such a shame to hear about Wayne passing, as he always seemed like a stand-up guy. Hopefully it wasn't drugs, but I'm not sure of how many other ways it could go. Regardless, rest in power, Mr. Static.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 2, 2014)

Couldn't believe it when I saw the post on Facebook.  These guys were a huge part of my growing up and one of the bands I listened to most when I was a teen, shit I still listen to the first 3 albums and don't see myself ever stopping. RIP Wayne, hope his family and friends are coping well.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> This is what marginalized success gets you.
> 
> A grave.



I don't even understand this comment.


----------



## Albionic (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> This is what marginalized success gets you.
> 
> A grave.



You seem very keen to comment on what constitutes success perhaps you could enlighten us on your huge success given your comments it must quite a bit greater than static x

(i realize i'm feeding the troll but i felt compelled to say something )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2014)

wespaul said:


> I don't even understand this comment.





Albionic said:


> You seem very keen to comment on what constitutes success perhaps you could enlighten us on your huge success given your comments it must quite a bit greater than static x
> 
> (i realize i'm feeding the troll but i felt compelled to say something )



It's his job to make sure he stinks up any thread just for the sake of it. It's best to just ignore him.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2014)

You guys are far too sensitive and looking to be offended.

He had a very quick rise to fame and fell off the face of the earth after the moment was done with him. This tale often ends with drug abuse and early death. He was most likely tortured by his earlier success and subsequently not being looked at as relevant/a funny footnote.

Get off your high horses. I'm just commenting on what happened.


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> He had a very quick rise to fame and fell off the face of the earth after the moment was done with him. This tale often ends with drug abuse and early death.



He had a history of drug abuse, even when he was still in the limelight. Drug abuse is drug abuse, there are plenty of people that were still in the height of their careers with a bright future ahead that have died as a result of drug use.


Rev.


----------



## Albionic (Nov 2, 2014)

i guess its difficult to muster sympathy for a guy who was essentially the architect of his own demise. i get that. especially as the style of music he was famed for is heavily derided by many these days. no offense here.

i always considered him to be fairly successful god knows i never achieved anything close to that in the music biz


----------



## Kittenflower (Nov 2, 2014)

His use of electronics inspired me a lot back in the day. Time for some nostalgia listening...


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> He had a history of drug abuse, even when he was still in the limelight. Drug abuse is drug abuse, there are plenty of people that were still in the height of their careers with a bright future ahead that have died as a result of drug use.
> 
> 
> Rev.



This is somewhat a chicken and egg scenario though. He may have been a drug user, but would it have ended up this way without a fall? I mean, I'm a drug user, and I have my habits under control. When they're exacerbated is when bad times come rolling through. Just like anyone unable to deal with life in the moment, we turn to numbness and oblivion.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Nov 2, 2014)

This really ruined my day. It's something I never expected cause I knew Wayne to be a vegetarian, so I guessed he had a healthy life. Word is that he died of overdose...

It's really sad and this is why anyone that values his own life should have a healthy life, like have a drink everyonce in a while, not smoking (or being near places where people smoke), make excercise, eat low fat and avoid using salt, etc. I know this may sound weird to young people, but it's also the key to feeling better.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> This is somewhat a chicken and egg scenario though. He may have been a drug user, but would it have ended up this way without a fall? I mean, *I'm a drug user,* and I have my habits under control. When they're exacerbated is when bad times come rolling through. Just like anyone unable to deal with life in the moment, we turn to numbness and oblivion.



stop that, drugs are for idiots.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2014)

I would argue differently, but that's for another thread.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I mean, I'm a drug user, and I have my habits under control.



I bet Wayne probably told himself the same thing. Regardless of your opinion of him or his music, this is a place where people are trying to pay respects to a person that has had an impact in many of our lives with that music. Please take your tasteless postings elsewhere if you can't show respect to him or us.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 2, 2014)

..


----------



## wespaul (Nov 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> You guys are far too sensitive and looking to be offended.
> 
> He had a very quick rise to fame and fell off the face of the earth after the moment was done with him. This tale often ends with drug abuse and early death. He was most likely tortured by his earlier success and subsequently not being looked at as relevant/a funny footnote.
> 
> Get off your high horses. I'm just commenting on what happened.



I wasn't looking to be offended. I was looking to make sense out of your post. Your initial post basically said that marginalized success gets you killed. Somebody should've told Wayne to be more successful, I guess.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 2, 2014)

rip. loved machine and start a war


----------



## Korbain (Nov 2, 2014)

I hope it wasn't an OD. We'll have to see what happens, maybe the damage was already done and his heart gave out. Same thing happened to Peter Steele, got clean from heavy cocaine use and his heart failed from the damage done.

It sucks, but thats just how it is in that world of music for some people. Don't exactly have rock up sober to perform your job or have a boss to tell you off if you are ....ed, so that situation adds fuel the fire...

Anyway, regardless of how he died he will be missed. Grew up listening to Static X and still cranked them here and there quiet often. Didn't expect him to go so young.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 2, 2014)

Update: no drugs involved (which I guess could be the good news amongst the bad news).

Press Release: Wayne Static Died in His Sleep, Drugs Not Involved - MetalSucks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Update: no drugs involved (which I guess could be the good news amongst the bad news).
> 
> Press Release: Wayne Static Died in His Sleep, Drugs Not Involved - MetalSucks



Sooo, yeah, get f_u_cked, Abandonist?

I'm relieved to hear it wasn't from an overdose and that he passed in his sleep, but it's still a huge loss overall. .....


----------



## Korbain (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad it wasn't an OD. Must have been some undiagnosed condition then  atleast he appears to have went peacefully.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo, yeah, get f_u_cked, Abandonist?


----------



## fps (Nov 3, 2014)

It's very sad that in musical communities the liberal approach and respect for others to make their own choices means people can sometimes go too far down the rabbit hole, without others pulling them back out. It's the nature of gigging, touring, or appears to be, that everyone knows each other, but meetings and conversations are so transient that often no-one is able to step up, pull someone aside, and make them get the help they need. Hope Wayne's family and friends are doing OK.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Nov 3, 2014)

What's sad is the people in here marginalizing a human death. If you can't even just say "Rest In Peace" and leave the thread then please ask a moderator to delete your account. Everyone would be better for it.


----------



## fps (Nov 3, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> What's sad is the people in here marginalizing a human death. If you can't even just say "Rest In Peace" and leave the thread then please ask a moderator to delete your account. Everyone would be better for it.



That is also very sad. Additionally, for thread info, an official statement says drugs were not involved. Press Release: Wayne Static Died in His Sleep, Drugs Not Involved - MetalSucks


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 3, 2014)

fps said:


> That is also very sad. Additionally, for thread info, an official statement says drugs were not involved. Press Release: Wayne Static Died in His Sleep, Drugs Not Involved - MetalSucks


Man, you're slow... (Check last page.)



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sooo, yeah, get f_u_cked, Abandonist?



Just ignore abandonist. This person is a total troll who always does shit like this in threads.

So yeah, just ignore, ignore, ignore.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 3, 2014)

Wtf does being gender confused, emotional problems, and no formal knowledge of music have to do with anything. Abandonist is simply just a troll, (an amusing one on occasion) regardless of how you want to shit talk them. Do what I did/do and ignore the stupid comment and move on. There's no sense in picking apart "shortcomings." 

Back on topic, folks. People can share their opinions, even if they're negative. Won't change the fun and happiness that the guy brought to my life. Rocking out to "I'm with stupid" and "push it" on Christmas is a fond childhood memory I'll always have.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 3, 2014)

RIP Wayne. You're with stupid, now.


I don't mind abandonist, I don't understand why everyone takes him so deadly seriously.


----------



## fps (Nov 3, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man, you're slow... (Check last page.)
> 
> .



Nah, just quite busy.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 3, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Just ignore abandonist. This person is a total troll who always does shit like this in threads and has now openly admitted on this forum (in various threads) to the following:
> 1.) being gender confused
> 2.) having no idea or knowledge of music
> 3.) having emotional problems
> ...



So what? Do any of those five things make him a worse person? (Those things alone, not his behavior, you'd probably let those 5 things go unnoticed if he wasn't someone you dislike) Especially the first, second and third. Also, lol @ u and everyone calling abandonist out on drug use while there are lots of people on this forum admitting to smoking weed and even taking pride in it. Inb4 weed is not a drug. Yes it is. Don't be hypocrites please. Point 2 is also untrue. Abandonist knows lots of underground bands, has a wide musical taste, and has probably more knowledge about music & did more for it than you ever will. You know nothing.


----------



## Cnev (Nov 3, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man, you're slow... (Check last page.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know abandonist aside from running into his/her posts on occasion, but this is some incredibly dumb shit.


----------



## ridner (Nov 3, 2014)

wasn't a huge fan. I dug Wisconsin Death Trip when it 1st came out. really about as far into his music as I ever got. had/have respect for the guy though. I know I saw em once w/ Static X when they opened for Pantera on one of their last tours - might have seen them more than that though. sad to see the news about his passing. glad it seems it wasn't drug related. RIP Wayne.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 3, 2014)

Static X was one of the bands I really liked in high school and got to see them a fwe times. Wayne's trademark hair was always something to see in person. 

I loved when they did a track for the Batman Beyond movie (easily one of my fave animated shows). Wayne even did his hair up like Batman.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not gonna get involved in the debate about specific forum members' posts. But I find it kind of annoying how in our society it's totally acceptable to completely disrespect the dead when drugs are involved in it. Drugs are no doubt a dangerous lifestyle choice that kills a lot of people. But there are other dangerous lifestyle choices that kill, and people are completely okay with them. BASE jumping and wingsuit flying are notorious for being really f-ing dangerous. I forget what the exact statistic for wingsuit deaths is, but I heard it once, and it is an unusual and extremely high number for any sport. But when one flyer dies, people don't bemoan the stupidity of their lifestyle, under-shadow their accomplishments, or disrespect them as people. 

Drugs are taboo in our culture in an unreasonable way. It's not just because they're addictive and dangerous, there's something much more irrational about people's hatred for them. The paranoia about fairly harmless types of drugs like pot really shows how people just can't think clearly about this stuff. People who use drugs instantly go into this category where they're thought of as scumbags, sinners beyond salvation on the fringes of society. I think a lot of times they don't get the help they deserve because people don't _really_ understand how insidious and out-of-control addiction is, they think that users just lack the _strength_ or _will_ to quit, and they don't treat them with the compassion they need. 

It's a shame when someone dies of an addiction. It's a shame when someone dies, period. But for some reason it's okay to make a huge deal out of how they died when drugs are involved. The Jacobby Shaddix post that started all this speculation about Wayne's drug use was actually totally preachy and over the top, I thought. And turned out to be complete bull. Wayne actually went out like Peter Steele; drugs had nothing to directly do with it, but it could've been the result of many years of use. The same thing could happen to Shaddix! So I don't think he or anyone else should feel so high and mighty about getting clean. 

People need to just let the "R.I.P" stand on its own, and not punctuate it with a commentary on the person's choices.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 3, 2014)

This bummed me out hardcore when I saw it on Facebook. I listen to Wisconsin Death Trip all the time still. That was one of the first "heavy" albums I heard when I was like 13/14. That album still is one of my favorites ever and shaped the way I interpret what is heavy sometimes. They had some of the coolest guitar tones on that album and nice groovy beats. Very very underrated band in my opinion. Rest easy dude...


----------



## wankerness (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, WDT was a cool album, I still listen to it occasionally. It's got a very weird piercing, clinical sound to it and the vocals are really amusing. "I'm With Stupid" is a classic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2014)

It seems he got banned again. Good riddance. 

WDT is one of my all-time favorite albums, as well as Machine. I've also gotten a newfound appreciation for Shadow Zone and Cannibal. Cannibal's production sounded very weak, which I found a bit of a turnoff, but the music is REALLY damn good. If I remember correctly, Cannibal was actually Wayne's favorite Static-X song.

EDIT: Speaking of Cannibal... a video of Static-X playing the song with John 5, who looks like he's having the time of his life.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 3, 2014)

that was sick. Loved when they all made a circle around him while he tore up a solo haha


----------



## lemeker (Nov 3, 2014)

well shit......this just blows. RIP Wayne!!!


----------



## Joose (Nov 4, 2014)

Today I decided to just throw on Shadow Zone. It's my favorite Static-X album and I found myself enjoying the majority of it just as much as I did as a teenager. "All In Wait" is such a great song.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 4, 2014)

Joose said:


> Today I decided to just throw on Shadow Zone. It's my favorite Static-X album and I found myself enjoying the majority of it just as much as I did as a teenager. "All In Wait" is such a great song.



Nice. Saw them on the tour for that album  I cranked start a war today, might throw on shadow zone tomorrow! Some awsome songs on that album, always remember 'the only' on need for speed underground lol


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 4, 2014)

Joose said:


> Today I decided to just throw on Shadow Zone. It's my favorite Static-X album and I found myself enjoying the majority of it just as much as I did as a teenager. "All In Wait" is such a great song.



That is one that I don't hear a lot of people mention, but I also love the shit out of that song! "Destroy All" and "New Pain" are pretty killer, as well...but then, that is one of those albums you can pretty much listen to from start to finish and not encounter a bad song. Gonna be tuning my Ibanez ART100 to C-standard tomorrow and jamming some songs from the "Wisconsin Death Trip" album, in tribute to Wayne.


----------



## Joose (Nov 4, 2014)

^Hell dude, I find "All In Wait" to be the catchiest track on there. The little double bass parts and all, awesome. I always wished they had more songs like "Anything But This", that song slays.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 4, 2014)

In respect to Wayne's passing being announced, I threw together two quick guitar covers by ear and put them up on YouTube the other day when it was announced. (I never realized how simple Static-X's stuff was. Literally four chords and that is it. But so catchy.)


----------



## pink freud (Nov 4, 2014)

I liked this band as a young teenager, before I hit that "I have to like complex music because complex music is superior" stage I think a lot of us go through. I never went back to Static X but I'm grateful for what they gave me at the time.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 4, 2014)

Just read statements from Tony and Koichi and what strikes me is how forgiving they are because over the past few years Wayne was horribly bitter towards these guys and slagged them all off in interviews BUT Tony & Koichi have nothing but good things to say about the guy and unlike when Dimebag was killed no ones using it as an excuse to take potshots at each other which is pretty cool.
https://www.facebook.com/tony.campos.71/posts/10205176869280603
https://www.facebook.com/koichifukuda/posts/10203033091090658 


Anyway to lighten up the mood here's a Ramones cover.


----------



## Cnev (Nov 4, 2014)

I honestly haven't even thought about this band in over a decade until this thread and in hindsight, their song "stem" is at least partly responsible for sparking my love for droney/ambient uses of distorted guitar. I never made it past the album that song was on, but I do remember liking certain songs from it quite a bit.

RIP.


----------



## gunch (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll admit to having Static-X on rotation a lot when I was first getting into metal. He had bitchin hair and awesome charisma for a frontman, sad to see him go but glad that it wasn't drugs or foul play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2014)

Also, as several others have probably pointed out, none of the guys seemed to talk about Tera in their statement. If anyone was suspicious about Tera being the reason Static-X breaking up, then those suspicions would probably be correct.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 4, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, as several others have probably pointed out, none of the guys seemed to talk about Tera in their statement. If anyone was suspicious about Tera being the reason Static-X breaking up, then those suspicions would probably be correct.



Wayne did seem to become kinda obsessed with her. Putting songs like "Tera-Fied" and "Stingwray" on Static-X albums and all. And a large amount of his publicity stuff was featuring her. I mean come on...everyone loves their wives and girlfriends, but that's some Yoko Ono-ism going on there.

Granted I love the guy's music, and it would be devastating to have your spouse die, I mean no disrespect to her or him. But that situation toward the end of Static-X was a little weird, and I can't imagine the old guys like Tony and Koichi being cool with that all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2014)

Wayne Static&#39;s Wife Tera Wray: &#39;Wayne Was Not Taking Drugs And Did Not Od&#39; - Blabbermouth.net



> "Today is my husband's birthday and instead of celebrating his 49th year of life, we are grieving his short 48 years.
> "It has come to my attention that many have questions and opinions about the cause of the death of my husband in which I now find is necessary to further respond.
> "*Wayne* was not taking drugs. If anything, he was a drinker, and did not OD.
> "The autopsy will be done by this weekend at the soonest. However, for some of the test results it will take up to 6 months to get the actual death certificate finalized.
> ...


----------



## Korbain (Nov 5, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wayne Static's Wife Tera Wray: 'Wayne Was Not Taking Drugs And Did Not Od' - Blabbermouth.net



Well i'll give atleast she is seems to be keeping everyone in the loops and being honest. It does suck the first thing that popped up that he died from an OD. I guess that all stemmed from that dickhead from papa roach...who i assume she was taking a dig at in that statement lol

Sucks, feel bad her and his family. They did seem very clingy to each other in that video on there, i can see why that'd piss people off. Aslong as they enjoyed their time together who cares what people think though. Was a funny interview especially hearing how they met. Im jealous haha Go wayne!


----------



## Malkav (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember the first time I heard Static X I was still a youngling and had gotten the sound track to Queen Of The Damned, it came with the DVD (Cause I was into Anne Rice at the time, though it was a pretty average movie) and on it were some music videos, the one that always stuck with me was Static X. I just couldn't stop thinking holy shit that guy just has the coolest hair  and it was a pretty rad track too, I fell out of touch with their music later in life but always thought they had their own vibe which is rad. 

It's a real shame that he went at what is a pretty young age, I hope his family and friends are coping cause it can't be easy losing someone so far before the end of the road.

RIP


----------



## hairychris (Nov 5, 2014)

RIP, and he was only 6 years older than I am now... Dropping dead at 48 is harsh. Thoughts to family and friends.

Saw them once, wow, must have been back in the 90s. Never really a fan but they were entertaining to watch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2014)

Joose said:


> Today I decided to just throw on Shadow Zone. It's my favorite Static-X album and I found myself enjoying the majority of it just as much as I did as a teenager. "All In Wait" is such a great song.



Decided to do the same. I honestly never REALLY appreciated the album as much, but after thoroughly listening to it, I really dig it. It definitely sounds like the most "poppy" Static X album, but it's still really, really groovy. 

Also, it's probably the best sounding album, too. Love the snare sound, and Wayne's tone sounds absolutely massive. I think that it's the first album that he used the MG-series stuff on. 

It's weird, because all the albums after it had pretty weak sounded tones, and they were also recorded with MG-series Marshalls.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, it's probably the best sounding album, too. Love the snare sound, and Wayne's tone sounds absolutely massive. I think that it's the first album that he used the MG-series stuff on.
> 
> It's weird, because all the albums after it had pretty weak sounded tones, and they were also recorded with MG-series Marshalls.



I remember reading once that the early MG series heads (the ones with the small MG logo) were actually a lot better sounding than the later and current versions. He might have switched to the new ones at some point. 

I always thought it was weird, but also kind of cool, that he was touring and recording with an amp that is so universally hated


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 6, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> I remember reading once that the early MG series heads (the ones with the small MG logo) were actually a lot better sounding than the later and current versions. He might have switched to the new ones at some point.
> 
> I always thought it was weird, but also kind of cool, that he was touring and recording with an amp that is so universally hated



I can attest to the early MG heads being pretty awesome, as that was my first "big" amp, and I still have it to this day, just needs a new power switch, and she'll be good to go. It's a pretty tight amp, great for palm-muted riffing, and has a good warm sound to the distortion, I would say. If I'm not mistaken, Wayne had used that head for the majority of the Static-X albums, from "Wisconsin Death Trip" on up. Not sure about the last two albums, but I'm pretty sure all the rest were the MG head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)

First two albums were Valvestate, although I'm not sure if it was a VS100 or 8100. First album definitely sounds like a Valvestate.


----------



## Joose (Nov 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Decided to do the same. I honestly never REALLY appreciated the album as much, but after thoroughly listening to it, I really dig it. It definitely sounds like the most "poppy" Static X album, but it's still really, really groovy.
> 
> Also, it's probably the best sounding album, too. Love the snare sound, and Wayne's tone sounds absolutely massive. I think that it's the first album that he used the MG-series stuff on.
> 
> It's weird, because all the albums after it had pretty weak sounded tones, and they were also recorded with MG-series Marshalls.



Oh easily the poppiest, especially with some of those chord progressions. But, as you said, the production is great and I think that helps make it one of the heaviest ones too. And for me, I find enjoyment in the fact that it's their least "industrial" sounding album. 

Only time I saw Static-X, they opened for Sevendust. I wanna say this was like '03 or something; they got to use all of Sevendust's lights, and crazy lighting always improves a show.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 7, 2014)

Triple-J said:


> Rather like Slipknot and Kittie, Static-X were tagged as Nu-metal but always had elements of thrash/death within their sound imo Machine is one of the best albums of that specific era and pretty much destroyed all cliches about the difficult second album.
> 
> Just found a recent picture of him with Meegs (Coal Chamber) and man he looks rough, more like Vinnie Paul dressed up as Wayne Static Instagram



Eh, to me, he looks like an average middle-aged guy (with above average hair!)... a little overweight, tired, but not unhealthy or sick 

It's pointless to speculate, but we all want answers at a time like this... it's possible it was something as simple as an undiagnosed breathing problem, or an aneurysm, completely unrelated to his prior lifestyle. We'll maybe know in six months. Crazy to think he was only a year older than I am... and crazy to have people call that young (I thank you in Wayne's stead)!

In the meantime... R.I.P. Wayne, I loved your music, and will miss you. I'll be head-banging and beard-swinging in your honor


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 7, 2014)

Because it was the first thing I heard from Static-X, and it blew me the .... away:


----------



## Korbain (Nov 8, 2014)

MerlinTKD said:


> Because it was the first thing I heard from Static-X, and it blew me the .... away:




Nice. Was cranking machine earlier tonight. Kicking myself i was so hooked wiith start a war, that was generally my go to static x album. All their albums are pretty bad ass in their own way


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2014)

Coroner: &#39;No Foul Play Is Suspected&#39; In Death Of Static X Frontman Wayne Static - Blabbermouth.net

Not much new information, but this is still good to hear.


----------



## Shask (Nov 9, 2014)

Definitely sad to hear. I love almost all metal that has synth and tech parts, and Static-X definitely was one of those.

I remember back in college, around 1997 there was a guy giving out cassettes (remember those things? lol) one day in the lunch hall. It was a cassette in a little paper sleeve that only had Push It and Bled for Days on it. I listened to that damn thing a billion times.

I did get to see them once around 2001 on the Machine tour. Some of the clearest, heaviest tone I have ever heard live. I remember Wayne told the crowd to meet them at some local restaurant after the show. I always wondered how many people showed up lol.

Definitely sad to hear this. They always had a unique sound, even to this day.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 30, 2014)

We did a cover of "Push It" at our show last night in honor of Wayne !


----------



## jibe2015 (Dec 28, 2015)

Already more than one year since Wayne passed away 

I made a cover if Wisconsin Death Trip in his honor for anyone who is interested. The "trick" is that I recorded all the riffs once in one shot (13 seconds take) and then edited them out to recreate the song structure.

RIP Wayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEHMUP1VtN4


----------



## Mangle (Dec 30, 2015)

So he did die of an o.d. after all? The wikipedia page says, "multiple drug toxicity". That's a shame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

Wayne Static's Widow Tera Wray Static Found Dead - Blabbermouth.net

As sad as this is, I'm not surprised.  From what I can tell, the two were EXTREMELY close. It was hard to find a moment where they weren't together, ever onstage.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ya I saw that, pretty sad


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 15, 2016)

Too many famous people dying as of lately. The tragedy of suicide - a human no longer wanting to be a human, alive - is just something that I can't put into words being a person who has dealt with suicidal thoughts in the past. It's a shame though that she couldn't find the strength to continue after Wayne's death in November 2014.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 15, 2016)

Tis a shame....


But, regarding those old Marshall MG heads; the heads weren't the problem, it was the cabs they came with. If you hooked those up to a regular 1960 cab they sounded phenomenal.


----------



## asher (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't even begin to imagine what she must have been going through...this is so sad.  May her and Wayne rest in peace for all eternity. 




Spicypickles said:


> But, regarding those old Marshall MG heads; the heads weren't the problem, it was the cabs they came with. If you hooked those up to a regular 1960 cab they sounded phenomenal.



I can attest to this! I was running mine through a Fender MetalHead cabinet, and it sounded huge! I actually still need to get my MG head fixed, I really miss playing through that thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

Wayne actually used that setup. MG100s into 1960As. V30s on top and T75s on the bottom.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 15, 2016)

Everyone shall be watching a porno today in honor of Tera. Just like how everyone listened to Bowie and Motörhead for one day to honor Bowie and Lemmy. Or how everyone watched a film with Alan Rickman in it yesterday to honor Rickman.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 15, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Everyone shall be watching a porno today in honor of Tera. Just like how everyone listened to Bowie and Motörhead for one day to honor Bowie and Lemmy. Or how everyone watched a film with Alan Rickman in it yesterday to honor Rickman.



Bad taste, mate.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 15, 2016)

Saw this earlier in my Facebook feed, incredibly sad to hear. I can't imagine what she was going through and I'm even more sad for their families now. 2016 has not been kind thus far...


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 15, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Bad taste, mate.


 
Honestly? How so?

It was her art, her craft, do you think she should be ashamed of it? I don't.

I mean, if you are just anti-porn that's cool and all, but that doesn't mean her work is less shameful than what many others do for work. I mean, is being in Cannibal Corpse more respectable?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 15, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> Honestly? How so?
> 
> It was her art, her craft, do you think she should be ashamed of it? I don't.
> 
> I mean, if you are just anti-porn that's cool and all, but that doesn't mean her work is less shameful than what many others do for work. I mean, is being in Cannibal Corpse more respectable?



Well, she left "her art, her craft" the first chance she had to do so. I suppose you can make of that what you will. Furthermore, unless you spent your days with you boxers around your ankles to the point that you need mourn to her loss by revisiting her career, I don't really think you can compare the impact she had in adult entertainment to the passing of Bowie and Rickman. I suppose there are possibly porn fans that may disagree. And it appears you may be one of them. At the end of the day, she is just a woman that lost control of her life and decided to end it. I prefer to think of her as a wife and daughter - not a star on a skin set.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 15, 2016)

Never seen her work, she's not my "type", sorry.

It seems you have some strong opinions on porn, and that's fine. I'm not here to defend porn, and you can continue to characterize me in whichever manner you choose, really doesn't matter to me. I don't have any clue as to why she left porn, and unless she herself stated why I am not going to make guesses. 

My point is simply that regardless of how you personally feel, unless she has stated somewhere that she regrets her adult film career, then why are we to just assume it's disrespectful or shameful to admire her work post-mortem? And some people actually do porn because they want to, crazy I know. Just like how some people make little to no $ and sleep in vans, because they want to share their music.

Doesn't matter that in this instance that you would be watching a porn instead of listening to an album, the point is you are still admiring the work of a dead person, almost solely for that reason, to celebrate it in their loss. It's just as gross and messed up as it is in any regard, IMO.

I just don't think it's ok to shame her or disrespect her simply because she chose to do porn. I'm sure she was still a good person.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 15, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> Doesn't matter that in this instance that you would be watching a porn instead of listening to an album, the point is you are still admiring the work of a dead person, almost solely for that reason, to celebrate it in their loss. It's just as gross and messed up as it is in any regard, IMO.



... and ignored.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 15, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Bad taste, mate.


Says the guy who is obsessed with a hack like Dave Mustaine (as evidenced by your avatar pic and location).  

Poor taste, mate.



ArtDecade said:


> Well, she left "her art, her craft" the first chance she had to do so. I suppose you can make of that what you will. Furthermore, unless you spent your days with you boxers around your ankles to the point that you need mourn to her loss by revisiting her career, I don't really think you can compare the impact she had in adult entertainment to the passing of Bowie and Rickman. I suppose there are possibly porn fans that may disagree. And it appears you may be one of them. At the end of the day, she is just a woman that lost control of her life and decided to end it. I prefer to think of her as a wife and daughter - not a star on a skin set.


Yes, Tera Wray didn't do much. So she isn't comparable to Bowie or Lemmy. But you know what? she was notable/famous and she died. So they are now comparable.

You note that she left the porn industry. However, look at fact, she left when she got married to Wayne. Why? Morals. Not money. Not desperation to escape. She left because she got married and probably didn't want to be f*cking other men (and women) and exposing herself to the world....because she was was married.



ArtDecade said:


> I suppose there are possibly porn fans that may disagree. And it appears you may be one of them.


Immature jab.

Poor taste, mate.



ArtDecade said:


> ... and ignored.


Aesthyrian made a decently good point, yet you're ignoring him because you realized that you cannot argue a stance against it. Do you always ignore people just because they may be right and you're a sore loser? Do you always ignore your problems instead of trying to handle them? Again, immature.

Poor taste, mate.


----------



## Mangle (Jan 15, 2016)

What a sad end for this poor woman. I'm just hopeful that some peace is had for all the lives involved, lost or living, including the families. Not always obvious or easy to tell when people are suffering. Make sure the people who are important to you in your life know how you feel about them.... it can make a big difference.


----------



## jibe2015 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very sad news. RIP


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 16, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Says the guy who is obsessed with a hack like Dave Mustaine (as evidenced by your avatar pic and location).
> 
> Poor taste, mate.
> 
> ...



You're using the term "poor taste" incorrectly. Your initial statement was in poor taste. Masturbating to somebody who recently died is different than listening to somebodies music who recently died. Also, you'd do well to quit being passive aggressive by using what artdecade said over and over in a snarky .... headed way.

On topic, this is sad news. RIP.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 17, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Masturbating to somebody who recently died is different than listening to somebodies music who recently died.



Well, that's just different definitions of art. Like I said, not here to defend porn, but just because you don't consider it art and demean it, does not mean it is not art to others, including the performers. Some people consider Ke$ha art... 

I mean, like it's so much more "proper" to listen to art a dead person has made, rather than watch it? Or is it just because there are nekked peoples and sex? Once again, Cannibal Corpse is a joke in that regard I guess, since their lyrics are well, a joke! I love Cannibal Corpse, but I don't try and act like it's art and then demean other forms of art just because I don't like it or disagree with it morally. 

I mean, jeeze, I thought a metal guitar forum would be more open minded to porn, and those who choose to participate in it?

So, seriously, let's stop using her porn career as a way to disrespect her. Let her R.I.P. and and let people appreciate her life, existence or whatever, whichever they choose. Like I said, giving a .... all of a sudden just because someone has died is the gross part here, not the porn. 

It's 2016, is porn still controversial and a big deal? Come on!!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2016)

Get over yourself, nobody here gives a crap or has any opinion about Porn. 

It's more the masturbating over the memory of a a recently deceased person that is making you look like a creep.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 17, 2016)

No one here is demeaning porn, all they've said is that listening to a deceased artists music is different to jacking off to a deceased porn star. Which it is. They're saying she should be remembered as something more than some chick who got ....ed on camera for money. She was a wife and a daughter and now a family is without her. If you honestly don't think having a reaction of "oh she .... she died? guess I should .......... to her memory." is even slightly disrespectful to her or her family, regardless of her chosen profession, you might want to seriously rethink your position on that.

This isn't a metal guitar forum either, its a guitar forum with a lot of members that happen to like metal and its not like liking metal has some magical effect of making someone super liberal. People are still going to have their own opinions on things regardless of what style of music they listen to.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 17, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> It's more the masturbating over the memory of a a recently deceased person that is making you look like a creep.


Dat necrophilia though...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 17, 2016)

aesthyrian said:


> Well, that's just different definitions of art. Like I said, not here to defend porn, but just because you don't consider it art and demean it, does not mean it is not art to others, including the performers. Some people consider Ke$ha art...
> 
> I mean, like it's so much more "proper" to listen to art a dead person has made, rather than watch it? Or is it just because there are nekked peoples and sex? Once again, Cannibal Corpse is a joke in that regard I guess, since their lyrics are well, a joke! I love Cannibal Corpse, but I don't try and act like it's art and then demean other forms of art just because I don't like it or disagree with it morally.
> 
> ...



I never said porn was wrong, and I never called her profession into question, but the two folks above pretty much made my point way better than I could have, so I'm moving on.


----------

